# Wheel Squeak...Any Suggestions???



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

My 04 I just purchased has a squeak that seems to be coming from the wheels or brakes. It not a consistent squeak. It squeaks as the wheel turns at low speeds only. Once you get goin it goes away. I was just wanting some suggestions on possible issues before I just start takin wheels off and not know what I'm lookin for.

Thanks


----------



## comerz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of questions for you, when was the last time you had your brakes serviced? Can you better describe the squeak? Is it VERY high pitched or more like a low frequency growel? Will it stop if you turn the wheels one way or the other?

My first impression is it is probably a brake issue, either the pads are worn down to the indicator (small metal tab that touches rotor when pads are needing replaced) or it could possibly be a warped rotor that is slightly touching the pad as it turns and is drowned out by other road noises at higher speeds.

Hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

comerz1 said:


> Here are a couple of questions for you, when was the last time you had your brakes serviced? Can you better describe the squeak? Is it VERY high pitched or more like a low frequency growel? Will it stop if you turn the wheels one way or the other?
> 
> My first impression is it is probably a brake issue, either the pads are worn down to the indicator (small metal tab that touches rotor when pads are needing replaced) or it could possibly be a warped rotor that is slightly touching the pad as it turns and is drowned out by other road noises at higher speeds.
> 
> ...


This does help. Thanks.

To answer your questions, I just bought the car and it has 43k on the clock so I am not sure about the brake service. With that mileage I would guess that it probably hasnt been done but if so not more than once. 

It is a high pitch squeak like the sound brake pads make when they need replaced but it does a quick squeak as the wheel makes a full rotation (so its not a consistant squeak)

It also sounds to me like it is coming from the rear wheels and not the front


----------



## comerz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh sorry I just read into it that it was coming from the front. I would almost put money on the fact it just needs a set of pads and the rotors turned to make them true again. Hope that helps!


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the same problem with my rear wheels. I just got new pads thnkin that would fix it but it didnt. The mechanic checked everythin and said everythin was fine. He said a new bearing might do it but hes not sure. Did you get the noise to stop.


----------

